# Pound Rescue



## cmar (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to all the helpful people here, Lurdis is now healthy and happy at her new home.
We picked her up at the LA County Animal Control Shelter in November '10, and found out she had a broken femur a few weeks later.
If the pound new they would have put her down the day her waiting period was over.
luckily we saw her before then and put our name down to pick her up.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625219219595/


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Good for you!  She's so pretty.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

She is a pretty dog  I bet she loves her new family.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She's gorgeous and looks so happy! Thanks for rescuing.


----------

